# Zugriff auf Suchmaschinen. Wie am Sinnvollsten?



## raptor (3. Apr 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

In einem Projekt muss ich Suchanfragen an diverse Suchmaschinen schicken und die Ergebnisse auslesen. Da ich da bislang noch nicht soviel Ahnung von hatte, habe ich das zunächst mal über eine URLConnection gemacht und das Ergebnis via Tidy in ein DOM Document umgewandelt. Das konnte ich dann halbwegs bequem via XPath auslesen. Mittlerweile bin ich auch in der Lage, diverse Suchmaschinen wie Yahoo und Google auszulesen.
Nun mal endlich meine eigentliche Frage: Ich habe gesehen, dass Google einen Webservice anbietet, der über eine WSDL beschrieben ist (http://api.google.com/GoogleSearch.wsdl) und Yahoo auch einen Webservice (http://api.search.yahoo.com/WebSearchService/V1/webSearch?appid=YahooDemo&query=umbrella&results=10) hat (ohne WSDL allerdings). 
Wie würdet ihr das realisieren?
Die Google WSDL scheint etwas alt zu sein.


----------



## raptor (7. Apr 2008)

Niemand? Falsches Board?  :cry:


----------



## itstata (17. Apr 2008)

hi, du hast recht, dass soll gehen. gemacht hab ich das noch nicht, ich hab allerdings nur einen link von wikipedia:

api.google.com/GoogleSearch.wsdl
die api sollte man hier finden.
code.google.com/

>scheint auch mit soap zu gehen


----------

